# Residential Repaint



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Here is a residential repaint we are starting tomorrow.


----------



## Msargent (Jan 16, 2009)

Nice one. Hey what did you decide to use on the decks?


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Not sure if that would meet my "minimum" dollar amount for a small job... :jester:

All kidding aside, looks like a nice job! They going with the same colors? A color change would make for some nice "before & afters"!


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Msargent said:


> Nice one. Hey what did you decide to use on the decks?


The back is Azek decking and the front is Mahogany. Sikkens SRD Natural Oak.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Not sure if that would meet my "minimum" dollar amount for a small job... :jester:
> 
> All kidding aside, looks like a nice job! They going with the same colors? A color change would make for some nice "before & afters"!


The before and afters should be extreme. They are undecided but are looking at some dark colors for the claps with black accents.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Looking foreword to seeing them!


----------



## Greg Mrakich (Apr 19, 2010)

you missed a spot:jester:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Nice starter home. :thumbup:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Hope you charged extra for the estimate on that one! Thats alot of estimatin!


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Har har har. Looks like a great exterior man!


----------



## brushmonkey (Jan 4, 2010)

That thing looks like a small Hotel!.. Nice. :thumbup:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Beautiful home, can't wait to see the finish! Bill, you ok with the lighting on this one?:jester:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Sweet gig.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

I see you also set all of your ladders the day before starting just like I do! Trade secrets....shhhhhhhh.
now thank my post [email protected]!


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Is that two homes or a mother in law type home? Looks like two front doors and the fence in back seems to split the house. Just curious, love the style and architecture of it.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

One house. 

The HO is a long time customer and he bought it last fall. We did the entire interior as well.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks, more pics? So why is there what appears to be two front doors?


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Oops, i think I get it now, there is a driveway on the other side?
And we wonder why you don't post pics more often!


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

RCP said:


> Thanks, more pics? So why is there what appears to be two front doors?


The one on the left is a formal entrance to the grand foyer. The one on the right goes into a mudroom, another staircase and the kitchen. They have indoor plumbing too!:jester:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

WisePainter said:


> I see you also set all of your ladders the day before starting just like I do! Trade secrets....shhhhhhhh.
> now thank my post [email protected]!


Ummmm........ I hope nobody here leaves ladders set-up overnight.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Ummmm........ I hope nobody here leaves ladders set-up overnight.



photos don't lie!!!!


Now YOU have to thank my post!


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Ummmm........ I hope nobody here leaves ladders set-up overnight.


That's a no-no on my jobs. The time I leave a ladder up will be the time the wind blows 30MPH at midnight and blows it over or some kid will climb it and fall off. :no:


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Awesome


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

I wonder if the pics of the pressure washing tip today is a coincidence?


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

RCP said:


> I wonder if the pics of the pressure washing tip today is a coincidence?


:yes:

Same day. 

We only had 4 ladders out for washing. By the time we got to the back it was 2. And they did not stay up over night.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Jesus Neps!!!!! Is that the best you can do:thumbsup:


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I need about four of those to work on this summer. Good luck looks like a nice project.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Top of the gable by the chimney looks fun!


----------



## oceanwalls (May 22, 2010)

*Ladders up?*

I agree with not leaving the ladders up, kids see those and are intrigued! 

Of course that might have been a joke... I am trying to catch on here....
I guess as long as you leave them in the middle of the window you are ok?


----------



## TheRogueBristle (Mar 19, 2010)

What am I seeing on the gables on the front, vertical boards with decoration? Or is that peeling?


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

that house not finished yet?? let see them after pictures, thanks for sharing


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

TheRogueBristle said:


> What am I seeing on the gables on the front, vertical boards with decoration? Or is that peeling?


The verticle boards are pine wainscoting and the garage doors are the same look. These will be an accent color.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Dave Mac said:


> that house not finished yet?? let see them after pictures, thanks for sharing


Pic's are from after pressure washing. This week was sanding, scraping, priming and a full caulking job. Not one verticle clap joint was caulked at construction. Monday we start shooting claps.


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

VanDamme said:


> That's a no-no on my jobs. The time I leave a ladder up will be the time the wind blows 30MPH at midnight and blows it over or some kid will climb it and fall off. :no:


Is that all you have to worry about, VanDamme?
You should come to Blighty. They climb your unattended ladders while your on a tea break in your van and steal the HO's contents :lol:

Never leave ladders out overnight on a home in London or Liverpool :lol:
In Liverpool they even try to pinch the ''No Bike Riding'' signs...


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

I brought up the "leaving up ladders overnight" comment of mine after Wise's remarks/joke. It just got me thinking..... I see it all the time here in Chicago and I shake my head every time. I just don't get the mindset that says "this is safe".

I was in no way trying to say that NEPS dose this. Just wanted to set the record straight. :thumbsup:


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

mistcoat said:


> Is that all you have to worry about, VanDamme?
> You should come to Blighty. They climb your unattended ladders while your on a tea break in your van and steal the HO's contents :lol:
> 
> Never leave ladders out overnight on a home in London or Liverpool :lol:
> In Liverpool they even try to pinch the ''No Bike Riding'' signs...


I like to leave my pump in the front yard overnight, too! It's fun to see if it will be there in the morning.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Update: Prep done and a full coat of peel bond on accent area's. First coat of Aura Satin on body.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Nice change. Did you spray all the siding?


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

Nice looking job NEPS - sure are a lot of tricky spots on that house!! Use a lift?


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> Nice change. Did you spray all the siding?


Three of my guys did. Spray and back brush.



Rcon said:


> Nice looking job NEPS - sure are a lot of tricky spots on that house!! Use a lift?


No lift needed.


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

neps just curios what size brush they use to back brush, my guys like to use a three inch, I prefer a four inch. back brushing really makes a differnce in quality:thumbsup:


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Not sure if your pulling my leg here but I'll bite. Most claps are 3 1/4 - 3 3/4 wide so I prefer 3 inch straight edge brushes. We only back brush the first coat and then spray the second coat with some floetrol for a even drying surface.


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

NO I was serious, thanks I used a 4" a lot when I was learning the trade, I just dont see anyone using them any more.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Dave Mac said:


> NO I was serious, thanks I used a 4" a lot when I was learning the trade, I just dont see anyone using them any more.


I used a 4" for a great many years and somewhere along the way switched to a 3-1/2 in general my brush usage has been getting smaller over the years.


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> I used a 4" for a great many years and somewhere along the way switched to a 3-1/2 in general my brush usage has been getting smaller over the years.


It's cause as we get older the brushes seem heavier.

Wait til you're 80 and cutting in a room with a 2 inch brush :whistling2:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

BC_Painter said:


> It's cause as we get older the brushes seem heavier.
> 
> Wait til you're 80 and cutting in a room with a 2 inch brush :whistling2:


Says the guy that looks like he is still in his twenty's 
Surely I will be out of the bucket one way or another before that happens.


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> Says the guy that looks like he is still in his twenty's
> Surely I will be out of the bucket one way or another before that happens.


I haven't had to cut back my brushes yet 

Even if I'm out of the bucket, I'm not sure I would trust many other to paint my house for me :whistling2:

It might take a lot longer, but whatever keeps you busy :thumbsup:


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Aura "Satin" was made to compete with Duration "Satin" but the sheen is a little high. I like how it looks and how "thick" and "deep" it looks. It almost looks like a elastomeric or a Rhino Sheild type coating. I do think the sheen is too high for a satin.


----------



## Romanski (May 4, 2008)

You guys re-mask everything? I guess I would do sections but after your 1st coat there appears to be 0 masking left. I suppose stick time would become a factor if you are doing the whole house 1 coat a time. Nice looking house.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

NEPS.US said:


> Aura "Satin" was made to compete with Duration "Satin" but the sheen is a little high. I like how it looks and how "thick" and "deep" it looks. It almost looks like a elastomeric or a Rhino Sheild type coating. I do think the sheen is too high for a satin.


I agree. Good paint for sure. I like it better than Duration. I'm currently on a job using Aura for the first time and was going to use Satin. The BM rep recommened going with the Low Luster on the siding and Satin on the trim. I'm glad he did. Stuff dries really quick. I do recommend using the extender with this product for sure.


----------

